# :: ECS Tuning :: A6 front end covers and car covers - under 30 bucks!!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Tired of getting rock chips on your front bumper or hood? Don't worry about them anymore because ECS Tuning is carrying a front end cover for your Allroad for only *$27.52 * – 77% off!!
 Front End Vinyl Cover
 
Also, we have a front end cover for your C5 A6 with a 4.2 for only *$27.52 * – 77% off!!
 Front End Vinyl Cover
 
We are also stocking car covers for your A6 for only *$39.95 * – 82% off!!
 Front End Vinyl Cover
 


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:26 AM 1/14/2010_


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

We've had a customer purchase the C5 cover and fit it over his C6. He said it was snug, but worked.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1262034623273)*

Better hurry and order! Only a few more left in stock!


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:44 PM 12/28/2009_


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1262034623273) ([email protected])*

car covers for corrados?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry, we have no Corrado car covers available.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

We have more A6 front end and car covers, order up!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1262714973252)*

Thank You All for the weekend orders!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1263314167528)*

These are still available! Don't miss out.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: A6 front end covers and car covers - under 30 bucks!!! ([email protected])*

We now have more car covers, do not hesitate to order!!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: A6 front end covers and car covers - under 30 bucks!!! ([email protected])*

Does the front end cover for the 4.2 fit a 2.8? I'm new to these audi's, sorry.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm afraid these are designed for the 4.2 only. As a retailer we can only market them to what we know works, but at this price it might be worth the attempt?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: A6 front end covers and car covers - under 30 bucks!!! ([email protected])*

Thank you for the weekend orders. All PM's replied!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1266012900530)*

Wow, another weekend of snow, take in your Quattros amazingness! Have a good weekend.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: A6 front end covers and car covers - under 30 bucks!!! ([email protected])*

All PM's have been replied.


----------

